# Another 1.8t swap....MKII content



## bhwakeboarder (Sep 11, 2006)

Hello and welcome to yet another 1.8t swap thread. My name is Brandon and I've got a 1988 MKII GTI 16v. I scooped the MKII from a friend really cheap, as he was in a hurt for cash with a kid on the way. The MKII was to take place of my daily driven 88 fox wagon. It came with brand new 16" flik wheels with pirelli tires and I threw a set of coilovers on it. The original plan was to get the 16v drivable and just do body work, but I soon realized that I wanted to do something more with it, something special.
The night I got the mkII...yeah, I know it needs some work. 








I sold the fox wagon and realized that I needed to do something about this mkII, but what? On a slow wednesday at work, I was browsing the MKII parts classifieds for who knows what and I see "full 1.8t swap $1500" so I check it out -"ok here the deal. i have a mk4 that was totaled in a rear end collision....... first person to my house with a tow truck and $1500 wins". Thats all I needed to hear. I evaluated how I would get to pretty much Washington, D.C., arranged a car trailer and told him I would come to get it that weekend if he would take $1300 - gas is expensive!!! He agreed, so I went snowboarding in West Virginia on the way and picked up the car on that Sunday. 1400 miles in 2 days with 4 friends in a 2004 jeep grand cherokee, incorporating a snowboarding trip and picking up my 1.8t donor. Here are some pics.


----------



## bhwakeboarder (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Another 1.8t swap....MKII content (bhwakeboarder)*

The funniest part was the look on people's faces when we were driving through D.C.







\
The specs on the donor 1.8t...
2000 GTI
engine code AWD
02J trans
Plan of Action...
Run Futrell Autowork's FMIC
3in downpipe & cat
2.5in. exhaust
Forge 007 dv
Megasquirt
I previously planned the modification of the MKIV cluster, MKIV harness, drive by wire, etc. After some discussion, my friend and I decided to go stand alone (Megasquirt). This will allow me to use the stock MAF gauge cluster after I buy a tach converter. I picked up a obd1 2.0 throttle body at pull-a-part and ordered/received a MKIII vr6 throttle cable to convert it to drive by cable. I already had the cable clutch conversion planned out. Now my MKII pedal cluster will not need to be modified in any way - this will retain the stock look and make the swap much easier. We also picked up some Volvo knock sensors at pull-a-part so we can run those with Megasquirt. I'm also going to be running wide band 02 and of course, boost and oil pressure gauges in the stock radio slot.

Here's what I've done so far...
pulled the 1.8t
















Installed new rear main seal, oil pan, valve cover gasket, removed/blocked off secondary air injection, underdrive pulleys, serpentine belt, 100mm axle flanges for the mkII axles, new axle flange oil seals, Sachs VR6 clutch, 14lb G60 flywheel, Samco turbo inlet pipe, cable clutch actuator and some Redline MT90 trans fluid.








Old flywheel and clutch - Bijan - wow!








Installing new 100mm flanges (right) 








Making SAI block off..








Replacing valve cover gasket...








Whats left of the MKIV...








The view from the shop - Nashville, TN


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Another 1.8t swap....MKII content (bhwakeboarder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhwakeboarder* »_I previously planned the modification of the MKIV cluster, MKIV harness, drive by wire, etc. After some discussion, my friend and I decided to go stand alone (Megasquirt). This will allow me to use the *stock* MAF *gauge cluster* after I buy a tach converter.

You could have done that and still used the Mk4's ECU/Wiring too.
Mk4 ECU with software to use Mk2 cluster and tach converter - $150
Megasquirt - $500+labor to assemble+tune
$350 difference


_Modified by Boostin20v at 3:33 PM 3-7-2008_


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Another 1.8t swap....MKII content (Boostin20v)*

WOW!!! I knew my clutch was bad.... but I had no idea it was that bad!!!!








good thing I gave you a replacement...


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Another 1.8t swap....MKII content (vagwhpt)*

haha nice pics!!! That was a good time watching bijs car go to a sweet swap! Btw I'm the kid in the red shirt in the pics, how was that jerky?








Keep the build up pics coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Another 1.8t swap....MKII content (pfunkn87)*

Hey Brandon,
Bijan just sent me this link. Progress looks good so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I sent out the H-valve on Tuesday (3/4), so it should be there very soon.
Let me know that you receive it and good luck with the project.


----------



## bhwakeboarder (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Another 1.8t swap....MKII content (pfunkn87)*

Pfunk, the jerky was awesome- thanks man. It came in handy on the drive home. Between that and the case of free Red Bull the RB reps gave us at Snowshoe ski resort, I don't know if I would have made it.


----------



## bhwakeboarder (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Another 1.8t swap....MKII content (j. Kush)*


_Quote, originally posted by *j. Kush* »_Hey Brandon,
Bijan just sent me this link. Progress looks good so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I sent out the H-valve on Tuesday (3/4), so it should be there very soon.
Let me know that you receive it and good luck with the project.









Yeah, I received the valve on Friday - thanks alot!
THanks for the support guys. I'm going to pull my 16v tomorrow, so I'll take some pics of that for an update. Stay tuned.


----------



## bhwakeboarder (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Another 1.8t swap....MKII content (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
You could have done that and still used the Mk4's ECU/Wiring too.
Mk4 ECU with software to use Mk2 cluster and tach converter - $150
Megasquirt - $500+labor to assemble+tune
$350 difference

_Modified by Boostin20v at 3:33 PM 3-7-2008_

Yeah, but i didn't want to mess with the MKIV harness. I'll be able to sell the chipped ECU, cluster and some other stuff. I'll make my money back that I spent on the megasquirt, I've got alot of stuff lying around. My friend Steve is experienced with MS and he's going to wire it up for me. He also has 2 maps for 1.8ts saved on his computer, so tuning shouldn't be too bad. I think this will speed up the process. I see pics of these guys who have their interiors destroyed to wire the MKIV harness' - it gives me a headache. MS is like 20 something wires. It makes sense to me to run MS and save some time (potentially)


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Another 1.8t swap....MKII content (bhwakeboarder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhwakeboarder* »_Pfunk, the jerky was awesome- thanks man. It came in handy on the drive home. Between that and the case of free Red Bull the RB reps gave us at Snowshoe ski resort, I don't know if I would have made it.

Haha nicee, i know i cant make it far on the road without some jerky







Keep the pics comin!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Assle (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Another 1.8t swap....MKII content (bhwakeboarder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhwakeboarder* »_...1400 miles in 2 days with 4 friends in a 2004 jeep grand cherokee...

What was the gas mileage like going there as opposed to driving back?


----------



## bhwakeboarder (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Another 1.8t swap....MKII content (Assle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Assle* »_
What was the gas mileage like going there as opposed to driving back?

About 20-21mpg on the way up
About 14-15mpg on the way back. 
The jeep has the 4.0l straight 6cyl.


----------



## 93wolfsburg (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Another 1.8t swap....MKII content (bhwakeboarder)*

Cool pics i hadn't seen these ones yet. 
Boostin20v - I talked him into the megasquirt for the sheer time factor we've got about 3-4 weeks to get this running for a show in bristol, TN and then Southern Worthesee. 
So far i think he has 400 in the squirt. Could probably get 300 or so out of the chipped ecu instead of having to pay another couple hundred to to get the immo-defeat to retain the stock gauges and interior.
We have a map right now. Hopefully i'm getting another today from brian (haenszel) on here i believe running mid 13's with his tune.



_Modified by 93wolfsburg at 11:12 AM 3-12-2008_


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Another 1.8t swap....MKII content (93wolfsburg)*

I hope you can do it, but I don't have much faith that you'll get a car running to OE ECU software levels on SEM with 3-4 weeks including the install of the engine. Not to mention with current Motronic software options I do not believe SEM to be the smartest in the long run (I have SEM FWIW).


----------



## 93wolfsburg (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Another 1.8t swap....MKII content (Boostin20v)*

Thanks, I hope we can get it done too between this and my aba-t golf we've been working on it just about every day for the last two weeks. Right now Brandon is trying to clean up his dirty ass engine bay








I hear what your saying about the plug and play with the motronic, i changed my rabbit from the squirt to digifant in order to daily drive it. 
Tuning can be a real PITA but the one map i have i ran in my rabbit when i was trying to daily it and it was damn close to what i would consider stock programming. It just needed some more tweeking/dyno time.
What SEM are you running?










_Modified by 93wolfsburg at 3:31 PM 3-12-2008_


----------



## sleeperstatis (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Another 1.8t swap....MKII content (93wolfsburg)*

i think daily driving on standalone is great, i get terrific gas mileage and i have all the power i need. cold starts are just fine if you get your cold start priming dialed in, i never have a problem, other than keeping the tires from spinning! *this is on 034 though*


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Another 1.8t swap....MKII content (sleeperstatis)*

You are not understanding my point. SEM can be really good. I ran my Mk4 on a Tec3 SEM setup from 01-05 with little issue even in -30* weather because the tune was good. But my point is that the current crop of Motronic offerings is good enough were there is really little reason to jump ship to SEM. Had the current offerings been on the market back in 01 I'd have never gone with an SEM. Current Motronic offerings can handle just about any injector/turbo setup you'll want with the flexibility/adaptability that an SEM can not offer (aside from Motec and similar units).


----------



## 93wolfsburg (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Another 1.8t swap....MKII content (Boostin20v)*

Its kind of a moot point now and he just sold the mk4 ecu for him, for $375 which covers his squirt, knocksense, and JAW setup.
Now he doesnt have to upgrade to immo-defeat or anything like that. Plug the map in drive and tweak to his motor 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Then have one of these


----------



## bhwakeboarder (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Another 1.8t swap....MKII content (93wolfsburg)*

16v out and other stuff update
Snow in TN last week - crazy
















93wolfsburg and his ABA turbo golf project
















Dirty








Skanky engine bay








16v








Clean, painted engine bay
















Rear motor and trans mounts


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Another 1.8t swap....MKII content (bhwakeboarder)*

more pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Another 1.8t swap....MKII content (wolfy19)*

brandon, I just bought an '81 caddy, now I'm mad that I sold you that motor....


----------



## cassabx (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Another 1.8t swap....MKII content (bhwakeboarder)*

dude whats up with the 16v engine?


----------



## cassabx (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Another 1.8t swap....MKII content (bhwakeboarder)*

dude whats up with the 16v engine? bump


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Another 1.8t swap....MKII content (cassabx)*

dude, what up with bumping a thread twice in a minute....


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Another 1.8t swap....MKII content (vagwhpt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagwhpt* »_dude, what up with bumping a thread twice in a minute....


----------



## bhwakeboarder (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Another 1.8t swap....MKII content (wolfy19)*

Wolfy19, you want the 16v? I want $250 for the 16v and the 020. You would have to figure out shipping though.


----------



## bhwakeboarder (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Another 1.8t swap....MKII content (bhwakeboarder)*

Installed MKIV shifter








Thanks to 93wolfsburg, my wiring is getting overhauled








Old engine management plucked out of the harness








A delicious mkIV heat shield and the shift cables are now in the engine bay


----------



## hayescappa1 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Another 1.8t swap....MKII content (bhwakeboarder)*

Can you take a look at the bottom of this link, I am converting my Mk2 to an AGU code 1.8T - the flanges on the box are 108mm approx, I need 100mm flanges to suit the MK2'S, do you have the part numbers
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...22138
Here is the thread.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Another 1.8t swap....MKII content (hayescappa1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hayescappa1* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...22138
Here is the thread. 

I posted a response with the part numbers in the thread that you posted above. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Marshall559 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Another 1.8t swap....MKII content (PtownVdub)*

hey you don't need to buy the tach converter, just some resistors!


----------

